# Hunting rifle caliber .270, 30-06 or .308?



## DELTA 3 (Jul 8, 2014)

Seems like a trivial question, but just looking for pro's/con's or any insight in general.
Looking to pick up a new rifle and go hunting next year. Game will more than likely be deer/Elk.

I'm trying to decide between these 3 calibers, .270, 30-06 or .308. I do know there are as many calibers and combinations out there as there are stars in the sky, but I have narrowed it down to those 3 for one reason or another. So hopefully this will be a little easier than having such a broad range.

The .270
I have a couple friends that hunt the same game with this round and they all nailed a few 4 and 6 points a month ago. They all like the round and recommend it. (A few of them have .308 as well and like it equally).

The -06
Tried and true. Can find it almost everywhere. Really great all-around caliber. Its availability makes it a top contender.

The .308
Great round. Easy to come by. Does everything I'll need it to do. Same as the other 2. Here is what has me leaning towards the .308. I will be building an AR-10. So the nice thing about having a hunting riffle the same caliber means I won't really have buy another round for another rifle. Keeps cost down.

Any thoughts? Pro's/Con's? Experience?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

All three are excellent deer rifles, and the ammo is available almost anywhere. The .308 has a little less recoil in my opinion, the .270 with 130 grain bullets shoots flatter for longer range hunting. The .30-06 has a range of bullets for pretty much anything you would want to hunt. I liked 165 grain bullets in the 06. If you are just going to hunt deer at less than 300 yards you dont need a hard kicker. The .243 is excellent on our SC white tails. 7mm-08 is a good shooter too.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

^
I go with an'06 because it's what i have


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

An AR-10 is a specific brand. Do you simply mean an AR in .308 or are you actually looking for an AR-10? I ask because the magazines are different.

Either way that sounds like a good reason to go .308.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I don't go around snuffing out the life of God's innocent creatures..but if I did..I would choose the .270. Mighty fine flat shooting caliber. Guessing yall have pretty big deer up there and prob get in some long shots. Should be just what the doctor ordered. Kindly keeps us posted on what you decide. Thanks and happy hunting.


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

All 3 are fine choices. Of those 3, the '06 is hard to beat, as it is so available and has a bit better barrel life than the 270Win. The 308 is really a tier down from the other 2 from a power and distance perspective.

The '06 should be easy to find second hand as well, just get a lightly used Rem 700 and call it good.

AJ


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

A J said:


> All 3 are fine choices. Of those 3, the '06 is hard to beat, as it is so available and has a bit better barrel life than the 270Win. The 308 is really a tier down from the other 2 from a power and distance perspective.
> 
> AJ


 HUH?? First time I've heard that.


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

Chipper said:


> HUH?? First time I've heard that.


What, that the 270 has less barrel life? Makes sense doesn't it, same cartridge capacity and smaller bore. So you'll get more throat wear. Also, the 270 is a little higher velocity, so you'll get more bore wear as well.

AJ


----------



## DELTA 3 (Jul 8, 2014)

Good responses so far. It just makes my decision more difficult lol. I guess its hard to go wrong with either.
And yes, I used AR-10 as generic. It will be an AR in .308.
Decisions Decisions


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Those are the top 3 calibers in my neck of the woods. Can't say a bad thing about any of them. .270 can be a little togher to find when ammo is scarce but other than that I have lots of experience with all three and wouldn't hesitate to recommend any of them.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

My vote is for the 30/06. Wider bullit selection,with the proper load and bullet will drop anything you aim at with proper placement. Its been around for over 100 years! That should say something.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> I don't go around snuffing out the life of God's innocent creatures..but if I did..I would choose the .270. Mighty fine flat shooting caliber. Guessing yall have pretty big deer up there and prob get in some long shots. Should be just what the doctor ordered. Kindly keeps us posted on what you decide. Thanks and happy hunting.


Are you serious? God put those creatures here for us to eat. So Krogers butchers do the killing for you?

Id go with 30-06 available anywhere. Its a Michigan favorite.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I like the .308 but it does leave a mess where the squirrel once sat.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I went back in time and dont use centerfire rifles anymore to hunt. I shoot them with a .50 caliber (actually a .490) patched round ball with black powder fired from a custom made pennsylvania flintlock.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

My favorite was an older ruger M77 in .243 though.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I don't shoot innocent animals, only the ones that look guilty.


I would go 30-06 because of more kinetic energy for elk. Just deer and I would favor the 270. Nothing against 308 and if the primary concern is standardization of ammo for SHTF and your primary defensive earn is 308, by all means go 308.


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

Frankly, I can do whatever is needed with a .223.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I prefer the 30-06, but all 3 rounds are excellent deer and elk rounds. One thing, if you are considering a AR in .308, it can also double has as your SHTF rifle. Something to think about.


----------



## adian (Oct 28, 2014)

If you are going to build a 308 AR I would go with the 308, it reduces the need to purchase multiple calibers. I don't want to be buying ammo for a lot of dif rifles/pistols


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

Hard to beat that AR-10 in .308. I've got a DPMS LR-308 and will try it out this next hunting season. Good choice Delta!


----------



## adian (Oct 28, 2014)

I run a REPR and I gotta tell you a 25 round PMag is friggin amazing


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I cannot use a HP rifle in Ohio, . . . only straight walled cases, . . . which would rule all three out.

But if that was not the case, . . . I would choose the .308 hands down, . . . because of its versatility. 

There are not too many .270 chambered military rifles, . . . and the 30-06 is only in the Garand and the '03.

If you put on a prepper head, . . . bolt actions also become less desireable in a SHTF situation where firepower is needed.

And as far as that crack about the .308 being a tier down in power from both of the other two, . . . that is just wrong, . . . flat out, . . . has no substance whatsoever behind it.

Of course, . . . I'm biased because I own a .308, . . . but those are some of the reasons why I have the .308

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## DELTA 3 (Jul 8, 2014)

Well I greatly appreciate all the feed back. Its turned into a constructive discussion which is good, and i'm sure there are still more out there that would like to give there input.

Still seems to be a lot of pro's for all three rounds as expected lol.
I do notice several people that have the same opinion though about the .308. Having a bolt action dedicated hunting rifle and an AR platform semi-auto and being able to use the same caliber is a huge plus.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

I use a .308. It does everything I need it to do.


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

dwight55 said:


> I cannot use a HP rifle in Ohio, . . . only straight walled cases, . . . which would rule all three out.
> 
> But if that was not the case, . . . I would choose the .308 hands down, . . . because of its versatility.
> 
> ...


I checked 3 different reloading manuals and when you compare the '06 (modern pressures, not low pressure Garand loadings) to the 308, there IS a big step in performance between the 2.

All the following are for the 150gr loads (the heavier bullets perform better in '06 and poorer in the 308, so look at the following as the best case for the 308)

Nosler #4 -- 8 of the 10 powders listed have loads for the '06 that break the 2900fps threshold, where only 2 of 10 in the 308 break the 2900 fps threshold (both using 24" barrels). These higher velocities are much easier to hit with the '06

Hornady 5th edition -- All 14 powders listed have loads that beat 2900fps (6 have loads that top 3000) for the '06 (23.75" barrel). NONE of the listed loads break into 2900fps range for the 308Win, only 2 made it into the 2800fps range (22" barrel), with an additional 1.75" barrel, a couple of the loads might make it up to 2900fps.

"Metallic Cartridge Reloading" 3rd edition - Of the 30 powders listed, only one hit the 2900fps threshold for the 308Win. For the 30-06, 12 of the 42 powders listed break the 2900fps barrier (one breaks the 3000fps threshold).

You may look at the difference of 150-200fps as
" that is just wrong, . . . flat out, . . . has no substance whatsoever behind it", that is fine.

There IS SUBSTANCE BEHIND IT.

In the real world (with heavier bullets for long range/higher ballistic coefficients), the difference is greater. Across the board, the '06 beats the 308 by 5-8%.
In my opinion, 5-8% is enough to move from one tier to another.

So just how big is a 'tier' in your opinion? If it is more than 15%, then you are putting the 30-30 in the same tier as the 308? So in your opinion, where do you draw the line ?

BTW: I'm not biased towards/against any of these calibers, I've shot/owned/worn them all out.

AJ


----------



## NavySEAL (Oct 16, 2014)

30-06
It has really worked for me from the start.......it is my fave cal........why is my main scoped rifle a 6mm rem? Guess that's just the way things turned out. No excuse.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

6mm is a good round. A little hotter than the .243 just not as common.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

From a pure 'prepper perspective' ... if S really ever HTF ... .308 would likely be the most readily available of your three contenders.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I have all three rifles.
The 270 is the best deer round it will have better down range velocity and energy with the exact same cartridge and manufacturing than the other two.

Yes look it up and read you clowns before you start throwing shit at the wall.

You will find that 308 demands two and three dollars more per 20 rounds for same manufacturer at all of the chain stores.

Read the cartridge boxes of the exact manufacturer ammo at the store for all three calibers. Look at the price of the rounds and make your decision.


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

You said your hunting friends hunt with a 270 correct. With that being the case I would learn towards the 270. As they can give you pointers when you hunt. esp. if you sight in your gun in with the same ammo they use. Little things like they know the bullet drops x amount at this distance or the wind will carry it Y amount in this wind. This is handy when you first lean to hunt. And there is nothing wrong with having two calibers if SHTF, it might even be handy.

As for the 308 vs the 30-06 well the 30-06 recoiled to much so the army had it cut down to the 308 for less recoil when they realized people did not aim, as much as they thought and a lower recoil round that could be fired faster, and more ammo carried was thought to be better, this later lead to the 223/5.56. The 30-06 tends to shoot at higher velocity then the 308 and is a flatter shooter. It also has some heavier bullets for use if your need them. But the 30-06 kicks like a small mule, which can develop a flinch. 

The 308 is a great round and easy to find but its not this GOD round many people seem to think it is. Most your long range shooters use a 6mm or 6.5 caliber round not the 308, its a great round for many animals that are out there, but its range is limited. Remember when you shoot a deer, mouse, elk, ect you need to retrieve the body and the last thing you want is to not have it drop shortly after being shot and having to chase its trail for 6-8 hours. (yes its happened...) Unlike a human where you could careless if the person crawls off to die somewhere else as he is no longer a threat. 

I have 2 308 rifles a M1A and a Ruger M77 and they are great for some hunting trips, but if I could only have 1 big game round it probably would not be it. If I could only have 1 hunting rifle I would lean towards the 270 or 30-06 with the slight edge going to the 270 due to less recoil. 

just my $.03


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

The 30/06 will have more energy at the muzzle or downrange than the other two with 220 gr JSP's
For deer in Michigan the .270 is good.

Look what the 30/06 case inspired,ask Chuck
Great Cartridge Families


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

That answers my question. The only thing to do is to have a good rifle of every single caliber out there. This may take me a while.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> The 30/06 will have more energy at the muzzle or downrange than the other two with 220 gr JSP's
> For deer in Michigan the .270 is good.
> 
> Look what the 30/06 case inspired,ask Chuck
> Great Cartridge Families


The caliber that more than likely has taken the most deer in Mi. is the 30-30 then id guess the second would be the 30-06

To this day my favorite Michigan ceder swamp rifle is the pre 64 model 94 Winchester carbine in 30-30 Ive taken tons of deer with that rifle


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

So you shot 25 to 30 deer with it?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> So you shot 25 to 30 deer with it?


Could prolly fill several 5 yard dump trucks full that would actually be over a ton but I didn't want to exaggerate or brag:-D The does tags were over done during the TB scare in the tip of the mitt.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I've had a Savage .270 for years.
The round is a bit smaller and lighter than the 30-06, but uses the same case.
This translates into a flatter, farther, and more accurate round.
It will drop just about anything you could want to eat.

It has my vote, but there is NOTHING wrong with the others.

If your plan is to have an AR-10 in .308, then your idea to share a caliber between your hunting and defensive platform is a good one.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We just have to many options. Area you hunt distance of shots ,type of foliage you may need to shoot through all come into play. I am sure that a Person can hunt and kill darn near anything with a 30.06 and the right round. But people like options and for that reason we have many.
As the 308 has become more common due to the military use it has almost replaced the 30.06. I plead guilty myself. I seem to default to a 308 now. While I have 30-30's it is just easier to go from 5.56 to 308 and ignore the rest. Does not mean there is anything wrong with the others.
I have know many that could get by with one long gun a shot gun they used slugs for Deer and never needed any other weapon. I like many would never be happy with just one.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

How bulletproof is the AR-10 as a platform? Can you drop it in the hog wallow, rinse it off, and go kill a thousand bad guys? I keep remembering that video with the magazine blown off. It was a rather powerful image.


----------



## DELTA 3 (Jul 8, 2014)

All this is great info, and now makes my decision harder lol. Thanks for all the feedback. My neck of the woods and where i'll be hunting is Mountainous with some flatter regions (lower Rocky Mountains). All different sized game.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

DELTA 3 said:


> All this is great info, and now makes my decision harder lol. Thanks for all the feedback. My neck of the woods and where i'll be hunting is Mountainous with some flatter regions (lower Rocky Mountains). All different sized game.


Make it easy on yourself and just buy several rifles in several calibers problem solved.

The man with the most rifles wins!:-D


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

All 3 rounds are fine for deer, and a deer won't know the difference getting hit with either one. 

The 30-30 as mentioned is also a great deer round and a winchester or marlin lever action are great little compact rifles.

For ammo availability I would get the 06 308, or 30-30 . If you plan on getting an semi-auto too a CMP M1 06 or AR/M1A 308. I would lean to the 308 as they are magazine fed, lots of nato/surplus ammo, and like the match open sights on the M1A over anything you can get for an AR. 

That being said look for a nice used rem M700, win M70, or savage M11. They are all good shooters and can often be found in good condition cheap used. Plan on spending as much for a quality mount and optic if you scope it. For hunting a 3 X 9 will let you hunt up close and also be enough to be accurate at long ranges, a large objective will be best in low light conditions. Might want to look for a used leupold as they are good quality and have lifetime warranty.

Find out what ammo it likes, buy quantity, and save the brass. Then start acquiring reloading components.

A final thought, practice practice practice. Be as confident shooting off hand as you are off a rest, and at various ranges. With the 06 or 308 a 200 yd zero will put you a couple inches high at 125 yds and a couple low at 250 yds.


----------



## adian (Oct 28, 2014)

Well you could go hard core and get the Semi-auto NEMO Arms 300WM!!! Guaranteed accuracy of 1 MOA at a grand!


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

How bulletproof is the AR-10 as a platform? Can you drop it in the hog wallow, rinse it off, and go kill a thousand bad guys? I keep remembering that video with the magazine blown off. It was a rather powerful image.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

I just had this exact same discussion on 2 other forums.... Im going with the 308 because if SHTF the 308 cartridge will be the most easily available to find.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Which is what I figure. There are certain things that will be found in any direction you pick. 12 ga. Shotgun and 308's are right in the top 5.


----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)

Personally I like the 06, It's big enough to drop everything I hunt, ammo is everywhere, and my 06 is 97 years old and still shoots true.


----------



## Pathwacker (Nov 18, 2014)

I have two deer guns and one deer pistol. If I do long hikes in, I backpack a 300 win mag, and holster a .357 Python. If I crawl through swamps on hands and knees I use a 30.30 

Twenty plus deer over 30 years all taken within 20 yards.


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

Doc Holliday said:


> I just had this exact same discussion on 2 other forums.... Im going with the 308 because if SHTF the 308 cartridge will be the most easily available to find.


If everyone goes with the 308, won't 308 be the most hoarded? Just a thought. Kinda like 22lr today?

AJ


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

A J said:


> If everyone goes with the 308, won't 308 be the most hoarded? Just a thought. Kinda like 22lr today?
> 
> AJ


 Issue with .22 is a lot more than hoarding, just more money to be made in other calibers


----------

